# Hose storage



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I have no in ground irrigation so I'm looking at several hundred feet between 5 or 6 different hoses from 25 to 100 feet plus timers.

I was planning on just putting them in trash bags and calling it a day. Seems a bit messy but just wanted to see if anybody else has a more organized approach before I put them away for the winter.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

MichiganGreen said:


> I have no in ground irrigation so I'm looking at several hundred feet between 5 or 6 different hoses from 25 to 100 feet plus timers.
> 
> I was planning on just putting them in trash bags and calling it a day. Seems a bit messy but just wanted to see if anybody else has a more organized approach before I put them away for the winter.


I keep my hoses in resin whiskey barrel flower pots...for the winter I usually hang them up in the garage. I have been replacing my hose with the light weight new hose so this makes it easier to do now. I still have 150' of the rubber hose tho...sometimes I just leave the rubber hose out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Option A
1) blow the water from them, if you have a compressor. Or stretch them so the tip is at a lower elevation (or street) and just blow to get the water out.
2) coil them and stack them in a corner.
3) cover them with wheelbarrow, or empty annual containers or something to avoid sun UV from damaging them.

Option B
Coil and place in the basement.

Option C
Do nothing. Replace what doesn't work next year.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

@@g-man and @jd@JDgreen18

Mine are all rubber. I'm in lower Mochigan 6A. Looks like a mild winter. With frost free bibs, are rubber usually pretty resiliant? I've never left them out over winter.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I usually leave the hose out over the winter. Just empty out all the water and they'll be fine. Rubber is better than those pvc hoses. This year I got a 100' flexzilla hose and it has worked great. I'm just going to get all the water out, wrap it on the hose reel and leave if for the winter. There shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you guys think the timer and connections there are all good as well to leave out? It's all plastic - not sure how that reacts with the freeze. Probably better safe than sorry and will remove it but just curious.

May just bring in the hoses anyway - there is so much length on it - without an air compressor I could never be sure if it's completely void of water...

Appreciate the responses!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've got a hundred foot rubber hose and a few 50 ft clip hoses. They'll all go into a plastic bin. Easy to store away.

Storage Container


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I remove anything attached to the house hose bibbs so water freeze expansion does not damage. I gravity drain lawn water hoses, coil them, and store in a non-tripping hazard location either in the garage or shed.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I've got a hundred foot rubber hose and a few 50 ft clip hoses. They'll all go into a plastic bin. Easy to store away.
> 
> Storage Container


How much hose can you fit in one of these?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a hundred foot rubber hose and a few 50 ft clip hoses. They'll all go into a plastic bin. Easy to store away.
> ...


The 100fter fits in there with both 50ft coil hoses easily.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

My hose in the garage stays. The walls are insulated and dry walled. So the temp stay around 55f during the winter.

The hose in the backyard gets put in the shed along with my timer. Then I turn off the water supply in my basement.

I've never had an issue with the hose in the shed.

@MichiganGreen forget this talk about hose storage and get on that lighting project. I'm excited!!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Harts said:


> My hose in the garage stays. The walls are insulated and dry walled. So the temp stay around 55f during the winter.
> 
> The hose in the backyard gets put in the shed along with my timer. Then I turn off the water supply in my basement.
> 
> ...


Haha. I'm overwhelmed I guess. I should be able to install the transformer no problem it's more the overall design. We plan on expanding the patio in the next 3-5 years so anything i do probably shouldnt be on that side. Beyond that I have no idea.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I store timers and manifolds in buckets in the garage (high on a shelf--keeps them free from cobwebs, insect surprises etc).
I empty my hoses of water as best as possible, roll them, and hang them up on hooks in the garage.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I had a similiar set up this year. I drained them and put them in large storage boxes under my deck. Put the timers and sprinklers inside. I had to rebuy a few things when they froze and cracked last winter.


----------

